# I am amateur and here I make my works



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello, I take time reading you (inside my limitacipnes of the language) .... and I want to show up the place where I make the works of the cars of the family and of the friends.





































The waxes and the sealing ones that but I like the I preserve in this refrigerator:




























These were my last acquisitions:














































These are my polishers:










I usually wash since in the street I live in a town and at the moment there is not problem with it:










And to work in the cars inside the garage, .... although it is small, at the moment I defend well in him:










And this it is my car:



















And this that of my wife:


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

good stuff, nice car too  quite a comprehensive collection there!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection matey :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site.

Great car and some great products. Some great Swissvax stuff.


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate. I've got the same car too! :wave:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BNR32 said:


> Welcome to the site mate. I've got the same car too! :wave:


Nice car

Which part of Canada?


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## Evo Nabz (Mar 3, 2008)

Very good collection there, You must of spent some money on it all


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BNR32 said:


> Vancouver, British Columbia


Very nice part of the World.

friend of my dads is a Professor at the UBC.

I went over few years ago and saw Pavel Bure play for the Canucks.

Maybe take the wife in a few years and vist Gas Town etc.

:thumb:


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Evo Nabz said:


> Very good collection there, You must of spent some money on it all


The longing of to prove new products and not having economic problems, since I don't have children, they have given place to that....

I enjoy a lot with the detailing


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Noticed that the tiles on the wall are all different. Is that part of the design, or you just used what ever you could find?


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Great car and some great products. Some great Swissvax stuff.


I thought about the purchase of the kit Swissvax for use in trips by way of maintenance.


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> Noticed that the tiles on the wall are all different. Is that part of the design, or you just used what ever you could find?


Instead of buying same tiles.... I bought them of stock surpluses and it was beautiful.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great collection...Great garage and nice car....


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely collection and love the tiles on the garage wall. I thought I had a lot of stuff, but I'm definately beaten!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hola.
Nice collection of products, and the 'crazy paving' on the wall is muy buena.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Rather large load of stuff you have there!

I like the use of the old steel wheel.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, well impressed with your collection...

Waxs in the fridge - now thats committment to detailing!!

(Nice car too  )


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Wow what a great collection you have there, looks very professional as well.

The reflections on the 3 are simply amazing!


----------



## r8bwt (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Impressive collection, if you ever need to get rid of any of it, i'd be happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks to all....



freon warrior said:


> Wow what a great collection you have there, looks very professional as well.
> 
> The reflections on the 3 are simply amazing!


The treatment that BMW took in that moment was Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax on Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax.

Now it takes Swissvax Concorso (Best of Show in UK) on Swissvax Shield. By way of Soft Wax on Hard Wax.


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

r8bwt said:


> Wow! Impressive collection, if you ever need to get rid of any of it, i'd be happy to take it off your hands!


   I have special affection to each one of them.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice collection, Especially like the Swissvax gear.
Nice BMW too!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

thats a massive collection and i thought mines was big


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> thats a massive collection and i thought mines was big


^^^ now now its a family show.:lol:

nice collection all the same.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

You are lucky to have a garage with all that great equipment! Nice looking car as well amigo!


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Got a very big collection there.

Loving the beemer!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

jusanpal said:


> Thanks to all....
> 
> The treatment that BMW took in that moment was Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax on Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax.
> 
> Now it takes Swissvax Concorso (Best of Show in UK) on Swissvax Shield. By way of Soft Wax on Hard Wax.


You are tempting me to get some swissvax, it does look good


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice indeed, especially the Swissvax stuff, and a great finish on your cars too. All that, and you get better weather than us... I'm jealous! :thumb:


----------



## topboss (Apr 6, 2006)

Great collection! I think you have most bases covered with that lot LOL


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

I see you're a slightly keen gardener 

Fantastic collection there, and a very nice motor.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What an amazing collection of products. For an amateur it is very clear that you love detailing ... you have a lucky family :buffer:


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

I present you my new adquisisciones: 3M Polish, 3M spot pad, 3M wools and sandpapers of Mirka. The sandpapers and the spot pads will be dedicated to repair sctratchs, spots and marks of the lacquer.


----------



## lukethompson (Mar 27, 2008)

wow. what a collection


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice collection that!!! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive collection!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice collection there m8..... wanna sell me the concourse ? lol


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

As recently my small washing machine of pressure "died" (KARCHER K 2.01 Plus), I could convince my wife to buy other but potent that would be very useful to wash the car, for the garden and for the garage.

The elect has been (KARCHER K 5.91 MD Plus T200), that is this:










*Technical Data * 
 Pressure (bar/MPa)  20 - 140 / 2 - 14 
 Water flow rate (l/h)450 
 Max. water feed temperature (°C)  max. 40  
 Connected load (kW)  2,1 
 Weight w/out access. (kg)15,5 
 Dimensions (l x w x h) (mm)349 x 364 x 869

Wanted that was of the series 5 as minimum, so that the threaded connection of high pressure was metallic and acquired this way bigger solidity and resistance:










It takes two deposits for independent detergent of 0,75 liters with regulation of the dosage ratio. It takes two mouthpieces for the lance: one is the Power Vario with position for mixture-soap exit and regulation of the jet width and the other one is the typical one rotational that so dangerous it is. It takes hose of high pressure of 7,5 meters with quick connection for the lance. It has the handle conformed to be able to pick up in her the hose of high pressure and the electric hose. It takes a net in the back part to place the mouthpieces and a support for the lance.


























It also brought the kit of the machine the cleaner of floors T200 .... that it has been the excuse that helped me to convince my wife. It has 2 extensions of lance of 500 mm that can be used as much with this cleaner as with anyone of the 2 mouthpieces.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely garage/collection


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Great collection!!
What LSP is on you bemmer? It's awesomely wet!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

keith84_uk said:


> Great collection!!
> What LSP is on you bemmer? It's awesomely wet!


In that moment it took 2 layers of Pinnacle Souveran Wax on a layer of Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax after having made previous cleaning with Pinnacle Painwork Cleansing Lotion.

Edit: The picture of the signature is already another history.... there I take Swissvax Shield


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

jusanpal said:


> In that moment it took 2 layers of Pinnacle Souveran Wax on a layer of Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax after having made previous cleaning with Pinnacle Painwork Cleansing Lotion.
> 
> Edit: The picture of the signature is already another history.... there I take Swissvax Shield


Thanks for that:thumb: Which LSP do you think will give the wetness for the bemmer especially for the light coloured? i got a titanium silver e60 and i've been hurting for the wetness recipe for mine :wave: Will SV Bos be a good choice?


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

keith84_uk said:


> Thanks for that:thumb: Which LSP do you think will give the wetness for the bemmer especially for the light coloured? i got a titanium silver e60 and i've been hurting for the wetness recipe for mine :wave: Will SV Bos be a good choice?


In colors silver there are a lot of people that prefers as LSP synthetic products of the type Klasse, Carlack, Chemical Guys, Zaino, .... since they contribute a lot of shine.... the wet effect of the natural waxes is but complicated that highlights in that type of colors. Although I always prefer the natural waxes.

I believe that BOS is the same one that Concorso.... and right now I have it setting in my E92 on Shield (soft wax on hard wax) and the car is spectacular. I would like to have some picture for mostrate. Without a doubt BOS is a great wax.

By way of reference, here you have several finishes in colors silver:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=64333

A great friend commented me that Klasse SG on Optimum Poli-Seal leaves a finish tremendous envelope the colors silver.


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Great info!! Thank you very much indeed


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thats an excellent collection you have there


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Welcome fella :wave: 

You've got a nice collection there and a fair old garage too.

Have fun in the sun.....


----------



## Deans974 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice garage there well nice collection and nice car too! Thanks for sharing. Makes me feel bad about the state of my garage now, a clean up in order me thinks!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Arrival of new products for the collection:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

never seen a tiled garage b4

impressive


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

For problems with Photobucket most of the pictures have been eliminated of this thread. I sit down it a lot.

From those pictures up to now has changed something my garage being this way...



































































































































































My polishers...





































My compressor and my Karcher...



















My projectors with lamp of Metallic Halogenuro


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Lots of collection, i think you are a pro detailer ????:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

BNR32 said:


> Vancouver, British Columbia


:thumb:Home of the all mighty Canucks! :thumb:

Weathers pretty bad there right now, I hear.


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Piratez said:


> Lots of collection, i think you are a pro detailer ????:thumb::thumb::thumb:


No. ... i am just a great passion Detail.

But spending enough on this, some day my wife i misses home.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Incredible collection :thumb:

What's the Metabo? Looks like a little DA?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

your first pictures, i saw your fridge, did not realise it was a mini fridge and thought you had a massive pot of collinite. 

Oh how i am dissapointed. 

But wow man, you have a fantastic garage, its heaven!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Incredible collection :thumb:
> 
> What's the Metabo? Looks like a little DA?


It is Metabo SXE 400.

It is really DA with plate of 80mm and it orbits 3mm.

Ideal for sanded with sandpaper disks 3M of grain 1500 and 3M Trizact grain 3000. It is also good to polish reduced and complex surfaces where they don't enter the pads of 6".

The characteristics are here:

http://www.metabo.co.uk/Product-catalogue-handheld-powertools.23958+M54b9ffeec77.0.html


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> your first pictures, i saw your fridge, did not realise it was a mini fridge and thought you had a massive pot of collinite.
> 
> Oh how i am dissapointed.
> 
> But wow man, you have a fantastic garage, its heaven!


In that fridge I conserve the waxes: Swissvax Shield, Swissvax Concorso (B.O.S), Swissvax Autobahn, Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax, Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Car Wax, Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax, Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection, P21S Concours Carnauba Wax, Victoria Concours Wax Red), Smartwax Rimwax, Collinite 476s, Collinite 845 IW, Optimum Opti-Seal, ......

Among all they add a lot of money and it is necessary to have them conserved


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i need one of those little fridges! uber cool!


----------



## jusanpal (Jul 3, 2007)

Nickos said:


> i need one of those little fridges! uber cool!


In reality is not a refrigerator that normally cool to 5ºC. Is a refrigerator for wines that maintains the waxes on the 10-11ºC.

Is not necessary to both cold.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice selection of products you have, you've got a lifetimes supply there!


----------

